# Used 2019 Blue Wave 2000 Pure bay Yamaha F150



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

2019 Blue Wave 20 Pure Bay
Yamaha F150XB (59 hours)
McClain single axle aluminum trailer

Cyclone seats
Minn Kota 24v 80lb terrova i-pilot
on board charger
Power pole 8' pro series 2
Lowrance elite 7 ti 2
swing tongue 
spare tire

59 hours
Yamaha warranty until 1/18/2025

$44,500

281-447-7689


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Reduced $42,995


----------

